# E14 small edison screw compact UVB



## scotty010 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where i could get a compact UVB with the small scew in 
connection.
E14 or ses (small edison screw)
Most seem to be E27 size screw.
Searched google but had no luck.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

are you limited to this fixture coz changing to an E27 will give you an unlimited choice of bulbs : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

UV lamps are not made in E14 at all, you can get an E14to E27 adapter on internet auction sites however.

Then you need to do some In depth research on the issues surrounding reflecting compact lamps!

John


----------

